# Prodigy Trailer Brake Setting



## kdobson (Aug 3, 2008)

I want to be sure I have my prodigy brake control power setting right.

I have followed the manufacturer's instructions (tow trailer at 25mph and fully apply manual know and increase power to a point just before wheel lock up ...). My setting is at 12 - which seems high. It does bring me to a stop quickly - but I did not experience any wheel lock up.. I even tried setting 13 which appears to be as high as it goes - and still did not experience any lock up ? Anyone else tried this? Does setting 12 seem high for my tv and tt ?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Are you using any of the boost settings on the Prodigy?


----------



## kdobson (Aug 3, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Are you using any of the boost settings on the Prodigy?


I have used the first boost setting only.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The boost feature is not part of the sequence when using the manual control for trailer brakes initial set up.

If you can not lock up the brakes it can be due to poor shoe to drum adjustment or the shoes are not matched well to the drum, loose or dirty connection or grease on the shoes. Even on a new trailer you can have issues like these. That said I can not lock up my brakes unless I am on a road with less then perfect traction (a little sand and or gravel), my fully loaded trailer is a lot to stop when there is good traction the brakes just don't have enough power to really lock up the wheels.

Short of following the complete set up procedure, set the controller to 10 and leave the boost on B1. Tow around at low speed in your local neighborhood until the brakes are warmed up, you will notice that they will start to stop you a little quicker. Then re try the set up procedure. If you can still not lock up the trailer brakes, try on a road with a little sand to see how they react.

In the end you may have to have them checked to make sure the shoes are correctly adjusted.


----------



## Ian & Malissa (Aug 9, 2008)

12 sound high to me mine is set at 2.7 and locks before 5


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Mine will lock on a loose surface - dirt, gravel, or sand - but not on dry pavement. Incidentally, I turn my setting down from 12 to 9 or 10 in the wet, in an attempt to prevent unintentional lockup and loss of control on wet pavement.

Sluggo


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm around 3, that locks up the tires at 25 MPH. If I'm on gravel it will lock even sooner.

Now that's with a pretty empty ( I usually don't carry much stuff) camper, if I really load it up full water, camping gear I will set it at 5 the most.

Ron W.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm set at 6, with a B1, sometimes B2 in hilly areas...
Bob


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> I'm set at 6, with a B1, sometimes B2 in hilly areas...
> Bob


Same here .. 6.0 with boost 1. Stops perfect when braking with the prodigy manually ....


----------

